# Kansas / Oklahoma / Missouri...



## hedg12

We've talked about it before - anyone in driving range of Wichita want to plan a M&T or D&T? It would be nice to be able to put faces to screen names.

I'm currently tied up every weekend in April, but thought maybe we could get a jump on May.

If anyone's interested, chime in here. We'll see what we can make happen.


----------



## corey872

Ya, I remember - we were kind of in crunch time for Halloween! It's several hours drive from here, but I still might try to make it. May might work...first, second and last weeks aren't looking too good right now, but that could always change (one way or the other!)

How much space are we expecting to have? Need to know if I should start tuning up the tesla coil?


----------



## hedg12

Space is still up in the air. I can't host at home for various reasons, but I may be able to use a space at work. Not sure yet, but we'll figure something out.


----------



## corey872

Thought I might bump this back to the top...though I see its still there. Guess it is sort of a catch-22...lots of haunters on the forum right before Halloween...but everyone is getting busy with no real time to take off!

The other thing to consider - my only real 'claim to fame' is making flickering candles, candelabras, etc. I'm hoping to get some pics/video together to detail that process anyway...so if I can't get to the MnT, my info is still out there anyway.


----------



## scareme

I love the candle holder. Did you make that too? I plan on traveling through Kansas in May. Right now there are no firm dates, but if I know when there will be a M&T I can plan on traveling around that date. I'd love to meet some more forum members. And don't let that little restraining order Jaybo took out on me scare you. He just misunderstood that whole accidently slashing his tires incident. Nevermind, I've said too much.


----------



## hedg12

scareme said:


> And don't let that little restraining order Jaybo took out on me scare you. He just misunderstood that whole accidently slashing his tires incident. Nevermind, I've said too much.


From what I heard it was self defense. Or at the very least Jaybo had it coming...

I have a niece graduating from college sometime in May (12th, I think...) but I should be free otherwise.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Oh no...scareme is defecting!

I am jealous...you may be able to go meet some more HauntForum members.


----------



## Jaybo

hedg12 said:


> From what I heard it was self defense. Or at the very least Jaybo had it coming...
> 
> I have a niece graduating from college sometime in May (12th, I think...) but I should be free otherwise.


I'm on my fourth set of tires...oh...she got those too. Plus, she stole the wheels off my little red wagon. First time I've seen a Radio Flyer wagon sitting on cinder blocks.

Crazy. That woman is nuts. ;-)


----------



## eanderso13

I may be available in May most weekends except Memorial Day weekend. Wichita is not too far from Olathe, KS.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'll bump this up and see if anyone is still interested in trying to get a MnT organized. We are probably all exhausted from Halloween, but maybe with some advance planning we can get something put together.


----------



## MapThePlanet

I'm in....Also someone was talking about a M&T in Springfield MO....Maybe 2 birds 1 stone??


----------



## Sytnathotep

If Arkansans are allowed to play, I'm in. Something in Springfield, MO would be within range, but not much farther than that.


----------



## scareme

I'm still up for it. And now with that little misunderstanding put behind me, I can leave the state legally. What ever prop you work on would be good with me. I need practice on everything.


----------



## turtle2778

If anyone is interested in doing a MNT in Springfield all of you are welcome!! Unfortunately for me I don't have any family or friends in the area so if I were to come to a MNT elsewhere I would have to bring my kids so right now Im stuck with just doing them here. Hopefully we can all get together and make something cool. Please let me know if you are interested. We have a couple people on the forum and a couple from here already lined up. We are trying to choose a project so if you have something you'd like to make throw that out there big, small we'll try them all.  Have a great day!!


----------



## hedg12

Scareme, it's good to hear you can travel again. Did Jaybo drop the charges, or did you figure out how to get the ankle bracelet off?

I'd love to get together, although I have no idea from day to day if I;ll be available. Put me down for a definite maybe.


----------

